# AZOO FLEXI MINI LED Light Fixture



## Eboeagles (8 Oct 2014)

I'm still on the look out for a decent LED for my 60P that looks stylish and isn't just an ugly lump of plastic.

My favourites by far are the Elos Elite 3 & 3L but the price is frankly ridiculous once you factor in the other bits you need for it. I'm still leaning towards an Aquasky but I'm turned off by the big lumps of acrylic on the side.

Anyway to the point. I've jut spotted this that looks very smart IMO but currently only for nano's


*AZOO FLEXI MINI LED Light Fixture*
http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=72_74&products_id=822#prettyPhoto

Looks like Tom Barr is giving it the thumbs up too http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=681770

Anyone seen one in the flesh?


----------



## pepedopolous (8 Oct 2014)

Looks very nice, just wonder how long it will be until bigger versions come out. 
Have you looked at Giesemann Pulzar HO?

P


----------



## plantbrain (9 Oct 2014)

Well, some thumbs up, but they sort of said they had all this data that would support sales, then never did much with it. Next, you have an LEd fixture you CANNOT adjust the height.
It's for small tanks only. Other than those issues, it's nice.


----------



## parotet (9 Oct 2014)

Yep, I'm also planing in the future a 40ish liter high tech tank and looking with no hurry for light fixtures that don't cost a fortune. IMO the problem with LED light fixtures like this one (or AquaSky which is the most beautiful one without any doubt) is that

1. You don't really have the PAR readings so it is really difficult to know how this light performs 
2. In case it is too high PAR you cannot raise it, so you will be battling algae
3. Dimming these lights is not easy at all if you are not an expert and/or want to experiment with a light fixture that cost a fortune

If you want LED lights I would go for TMC line with dimmer or suspension kit. You may also consider some classic fluorescent compact light clipped to the rear wall. Fluval and Dennerle produce some nice ones in plain black or white, and having two of them is enough for your tank and ridiculously cheap compared to the cool LED fixtures.

Jordi


----------

